# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Thorme de l'axe sparateur

## tankerpat

Bonjour, j'espre que quelqu'un a dj t confront  ce problme parce que l je sche.

En fait le soucis c'est que lorsque j'ai plusieurs tiles (AABB pou OBB) qui se suivent afin de former ma plateforme, si je me dplace de gauche  droite je n'ai aucun soucis de dtection mais en revanche de droite  gauche, de temps en temps je dtecte le sommet de la tile d'aprs (selon mon dplacement) ou prcdente (selon l'affichage).

Comment est-ce possible?

Merci d'avance

----------


## tankerpat

ok c'est bon  :;): 

Le souci d'tre le seul dveloppeur, c'est que l'on doit tre partout  la fois, et on en oublie de vrifier des trucs basique....

C'est juste  cause de ma boucle for :

- i ++ ->gauche droite pas de dtection, droite gauche dtection
- i --  ->gauche droite dtection, droite gauche pas de dtection

Je ne clture pas de suite pour voir si vous avez des ides pour contrer se problme.

La premire ide est de changer l'ordre en fonction de ma vlocit mais bon, y peut-tre mieux.

merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

